# Shalom!



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Bossroo (Dec 6, 2015)

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2015)

LOL @Bossroo
 Chanukah (Hanukkah) isn't a Jewish Christmas. 

But Merry Christmas a few weeks early.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 7, 2015)

Happy Hanukkah to those that celebrate it


----------

